# Skx007 bracelet



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Looking for either a stock jubilee bracelet or something else, super oyster etc

Can pick up a jubilee and spring bars for £40 from eBay but thought I'd try here first. Looking for new or excellent condition only please


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

This looks hard to beat- Strapcode Super Oyster for £35?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00KGPVO90/ref=s9_simh_gw_g241_i4_r?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=desktop-1&pf_rd_r=13HAE1WR0ASJ3KND0PSK&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=867551807&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

@apm101 thank you, excellent that could very well be the one


----------

